# drugstore mineral makeup



## kimmy (Oct 28, 2006)

are there any besides the new L'oreal stuff? i've been wanting to try mineral makeup for a while because i'm starting to get tired of liquid foundation (though i still love my MAC SFF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) but i need something with pretty decent coverage, like medium to full because my skintone is hella uneven. my skin gets a little oil somtimes, too, so is this a problem with mineral makeup? suggestions? help?

oh, and if anyone has like...before and after pictures (like, with nothing on your face, and then with the mineral makeup) i'd love to see them!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 28, 2006)

both neutrogena and physicians formula make a version of mineral makeup. i've heard positive things about both ones


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Oct 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 

 
_both neutrogena and physicians formula make a version of mineral makeup. i've heard positive things about both ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I haven't heard anything about the Physician's Formula one yet, but I've tried the Neutrogena one. It looks great over liquid foundation, but it barely shows up by itself. The coverage is way, way sheer.


----------



## spencoh (Oct 31, 2006)

physicians formula!

i used bare minerals for a while and loved it, but i couldnt bring myself to spend 30 on foundation

and this is just as good


----------



## Lil Suzy (Oct 31, 2006)

YoungBlood Mineral Makeup is Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 8, 2006)

i tried physicians formula but it broke my skin out soo bad. + it made it all oily and gross. maybe its just my stupid problem skin but i hated it


----------



## solardame (Nov 8, 2006)

Out of curiosity I bought Physician's Formula Loose Mineral to see how it compared to the Colorescience foundation I was using. It didn't cover as well yet felt heavier and looked cakey. I had a similar experience as xsnowwhite, it made my skin really oily. I don't expect my foundation to stop oil, but I don't want one to make it worse.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 8, 2006)

i ended up getting the Physicians Formula Mineral Wear and it worked well for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it did look a tiny bit cakey, but i think that's because i didn't let my moisturizer dry all the way before i put it on..i hope i don't end up breaking out from it


----------



## spencoh (Nov 10, 2006)

that really sucks that you girls are having problems with physicians formula, its crazy how it works well on some skin types and not on others

stupid skin


----------



## dacostas4 (Nov 21, 2006)

I use Everyday Minerals it is the best and kind to the pocket as well!  I use BE from time to time but it gets really oily and slick.  EM has different formulas to choose from: Original (same finish like BE), Semi-Matte which is what I use in Medium Tan & Matte (best for oily types)  I would love to try the DS brands as well.  PF did not make one dark enough for me though.  I am going to try L'oreals next!  I hope this helps!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 21, 2006)

I use Physician's Formula and I love it.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dacostas4* 

 
_I use Everyday Minerals it is the best and kind to the pocket as well!  I use BE from time to time but it gets really oily and slick.  EM has different formulas to choose from: Original (same finish like BE), Semi-Matte which is what I use in Medium Tan & Matte (best for oily types)  I would love to try the DS brands as well.  PF did not make one dark enough for me though.  I am going to try L'oreals next!  I hope this helps!_

 
i got some Everday Minerals stuff, and i don't remember which finish i used this morning, but my skin looks so glowy and dewey. way epic


----------



## dacostas4 (Nov 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_i got some Everday Minerals stuff, and i don't remember which finish i used this morning, but my skin looks so glowy and dewey. way epic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmmmm... was it too glowey?  Or did you like the glow?  You may have used the glow formula.  Did you like it?  They came out with new shades last month and they are coming out with more in about 2 weeks!  YAY!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't wait!  They also have an intensive formula as well


----------



## stevoulina (Feb 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_i ended up getting the Physicians Formula Mineral Wear and it worked well for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it did look a tiny bit cakey, but i think that's because i didn't let my moisturizer dry all the way before i put it on..i hope i don't end up breaking out from it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey Kim, did you get the pressed or the loose powder? And which shade did you get??


----------



## jeannette (Feb 19, 2007)

Jane Cosmetics now has a mineral makeup line ("Be Pure") - has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 19, 2007)

Milani is coming out with some new mineral makeup I think, I wonder if it'll be any good...


----------



## xiahe (Jun 5, 2007)

milani & jane have mineral makeup lines, and i'm curious to know if they're any good...


covergirl also has their "trublend" products (loose powder, blush & bronzer), but no foundation...and they're LE.  i heard their two trublend blushes are gorgeous and they're shimmery, but not over the top.  the loose powder gives a luminous finish.


----------



## liv (Jun 9, 2007)

I just got Jane's version a week ago, and so far I really like it.  (I got the one with the sponge applicator, not the brush one if that makes a difference)  I hated the packaging, so I just dumped it all into my empty BE jar, and it just *barely* fit under the sifter.  You get a lot of product!
I like it better than BE so far, because it isn't as shiny and wears longer and doesn't wear off in patches like BE did on me.  
So far, a great summer fdtn that covers well (I'd say medium-full if you built it up) but feels light and looks pretty natural (esp if you mist your face with Fix+ after a few minutes)


----------



## xiahe (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 

 
_both neutrogena and physicians formula make a version of mineral makeup. i've heard positive things about both ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the neutrogena one was TERRIBLE.  it's very very very very very very very VERY sheer (ik it says "mineral sheers" on the package but still) and when you try to layer it on for more coverage, it ends up looking a little orangey.  the packaging is a joke, too...it was a nice concept but no.  i constantly had to shake and bang the container to get even a little product out and it was always either too little or too much...i've wasted a lot of money on cosmetics but this was definitely the worst waste of $12 i've ever spent on anything.

don't waste your money.


----------



## mandragora (Jul 28, 2007)

Not drugstore, but I use and love Alima Cosmetics satin matte mineral foundation.  BE is too pricey  and EM made me break out.  Alima does not cause me to break out and doesn't feel oily.  It provides medium coverage and has a wide variety of shades to choose from.  You can get samples for $1.50 each.  Hope this helps.


----------



## yumemiru (Aug 6, 2007)

i have the cover girl one and maybe because it's loose powder and i'm not used to the application,but i think it give too much shimmer. Maybe the regular one would have been better. I'm a virgin when it comes to MMU


----------



## kimmy (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stevoulina* 

 
_Hey Kim, did you get the pressed or the loose powder? And which shade did you get?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
i got the loose one. the lightest shade, i think translucent light or something to that effect.


----------



## Kai322 (Aug 28, 2007)

Physicians Formula Talc-free loose powder is a great mmu and gives great coverage.


----------



## Kai322 (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandragora* 

 
_Not drugstore, but I use and love Alima Cosmetics satin matte mineral foundation.  BE is too pricey  and EM made me break out.  Alima does not cause me to break out and doesn't feel oily.  It provides medium coverage and has a wide variety of shades to choose from.  You can get samples for $1.50 each.  Hope this helps._

 
I so want to try Alima. Have you tried their stain finishing powder


----------



## Kai322 (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_i tried physicians formula but it broke my skin out soo bad. + it made it all oily and gross. maybe its just my stupid problem skin but i hated it_

 
I have heard Alima has no talc and perhaps no cornscratch, a common ingredent in powders, that usually breaks people up


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kai322* 

 
_I have heard Alima has no talc and perhaps no cornscratch, a common ingredent in powders, that usually breaks people up_

 

That's right, Alima's ingredients are listed on their web site, and there is none of that:

Ingredients
Titanium Dioxide (CI 77891), Zinc Oxide (CI 77947) Mica (CI 77019). May contain: Iron Oxides (CI 77491, CI 77492, CI 77499).


https://secure.alimacosmetics.com/ro...te-Foundation/


----------



## mandragora (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kai322* 

 
_I so want to try Alima. Have you tried their stain finishing powder_

 
Sorry for the terribly late reply, I didn't see this.  And yes, I use the satin finishing powder.  It provides a very silky (not glowy) finish on top of your foundation.


----------



## Arachne911 (Sep 7, 2007)

I really like the PF MMU I am very fair nw15 or nw20 (I think it's been a while since I used mac foundations) I have the creamy natural and trans light and I mix them. They have decent buildable coverage and dont make my face itch like BE did. Oh I buy the loose powders.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 19, 2007)

The L'Oreal Minerals were ok. All mineral makeups are a little,......metallic for my taste. It's the metallic elements (titanium,zinc and iron) that make mineral makeup look metallic and the mica element that makes it sparkley.


----------



## mrschavez89 (Jan 21, 2008)

maybelline has a mineral makeup line out now...i've heard it's pretty good but haven't tried it for myself yet.


----------



## Page (Jan 22, 2008)

I've been using some of the Physician's Formula Mineral Wear products for a while now.  I love the concealer! It comes in a tube with a brush attached.  The brush isn't too rough or too soft and does a decent job of blending.  I also use the liquid minerals foundation.  (My dry skin seems to cause mineral powders to settle directly into every single line and wrinkle on my face!)  The foundation goes on smooth and gives me pretty good coverage.  

I have the Matte Finishing Veil powder and the Bronzing Veil powder.  Ehh.  I don't like how they're meant to be used (the brush is attached to the jar and you shake and swirl, shake and swirl) and the brushes are too stiff and hurt.

I'm not sure if it's part of the Mineral Wear line or not, but I recently got their Natural Eyelight and I love, love, love it!  It lasts forever and little goes a long way.  I've just started putting it on my very deep, very dark hereditary undereye circles on top of my concealer and before my foundation.  It does a great job of camoflauging those suckers and brightening my eyes besides!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Mar 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Page* 

 
_I have the Matte Finishing Veil powder and the Bronzing Veil powder. Ehh. I don't like how they're meant to be used (the brush is attached to the jar and you shake and swirl, shake and swirl) and the brushes are too stiff and hurt._

 
I just saw the Finishing Veil in translucent at Target and it intrigues me b/c it looks to be just like BE's Mineral Veil for so much less! How do you like it, besides the brush? Or has anyone else here used it? Comments?


----------



## athena123 (Apr 8, 2008)

I haven't tried it, but I've heard great reviews for Physician's Formula Organic wear MMU. Those who react badly to mica or cornstarch probably won't like it, but the ingredients are quite lovely. I'm kind of tempted to try it myself but will hold off until my current supply from Everyday Minerals [that stuff lasts forever!] run out. 


*Organic wear 100% Natural Origin Loose Powder*: 
-Combines the performance and coverage of a foundation with the blendability and natural finish of a loose powder. 
-Innovative sifter lid in the jar allows for mess-free application. 
-Natural kabuki brush and mirror included. 
-A 100% natural origin loose powder, formulated with 10.6% certified organic ingredients, including safflower seed oil and jojoba seed oil to moisturize and corn starch to mattify the skin. 
-Available in 6 shades. 

Ingredients: 
MICA, MAGNESIUM STEARATE, ZEA MAYS (CORN) STARCH*, CALCIUM CARBONATE, KAOLIN, GLYCERYL CAPRYLATE, CARTHAMUS TINCTORIUS (SAFFLOWER) SEED OIL, GLYCERIN, GLYCINE SOJA (SOYBEAN) OIL*, OLEA EUROPAEA (OLIVE) FRUIT OIL*, ORYZA SATIVA (RICE) HULL POWDER, SIMMONDSIA CHINENSIS (JOJOBA) SEED OIL*, CINNAMIC ACID, CITRUS GRANDIS (GRAPEFRUIT) FRUIT EXTRACT, SODIUM LEVULINATE, TOCOPHEROL, WATER. MAY CONTAIN: IRON OXIDES, TITANIUM DIOXIDE. *PRODUCED FROM ORGANIC FARMING


----------



## addict (May 29, 2008)

*Drugstore mineral makeup?*

They all have mineral makeup: l'oreal, neutrogena, maybelline, jane, physician's formula, NYC, wet n wild...
which ones are good?


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Drugstore mineral makeup?*

I used Physician's Formula Mineral Wear Powder (the pressed version) for a year and a half. I loved it until my face exploded into a ton of clogged pores, and it took me months to get rid of them. I haven't tried any of the others though.


----------



## addict (May 30, 2008)

*Re: Drugstore mineral makeup?*

thanks :]


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 30, 2008)

*Re: Drugstore mineral makeup?*

The PF was too creamy and orangey for my skin. I have oily skin and needed something more matte but I think it'd work for girls with darker and drier skin than mine. You could get full coverage with the mineral liquid or powder.

I've tried NYC's too, the pressed version, and at first I really didn't like it but I think I was just learning how to use it. Coverage is sheer and can be built up a bit more and I actually like it now using a decent brush. The one that it comes with is completely useless and scratchy. I use the 182 and it's way better. The lightest shade is good for other NC15 girls.


----------



## Brittni (May 30, 2008)

*Re: Drugstore mineral makeup?*

The "good" ones? Are you evaluating them based on ingredients- - which ones are TRULY mineral makeup or which just have crap in them and work well?


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Drugstore mineral makeup?*

Maybellines pure mineral powder foundation is amazing - gives a beautiful airbrushed look and doesn't have talc in it etc etc. I'd highly recommend (and I bought it because it was highly recommended to me by several others - so seems like its a good one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrschavez89* 

 
_maybelline has a mineral makeup line out now...i've heard it's pretty good but haven't tried it for myself yet._

 
It's fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gives a beautiful airbrushed look. I bought it because another site was raving about it and I'm so pleased I did, its the best foundation I've ever owned


----------



## myystiqueen (Oct 21, 2008)

have anyone ever tried Prestige SkinLoving Minerals Powder Foundation??

lots and lots of people in myy place rave about this one....... i've only tried Maybelline (which i really love)... so this is going to be next on myy lists.... ^^


----------



## raen (Nov 22, 2008)

Physicians Formula Loose Mineral Powder is awesome. It covers great, but only lasts the day. It starts to melt on me by the end of the day.

the L'Oreal Bare Naturals is sooo cakey. It looked terrible on my hand, let alone my face. I couldn't buy it when it looked so bad on my hand.


----------



## wendi488 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Drugstore mineral makeup?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShesAFoxyLady* 

 
_Maybellines pure mineral powder foundation is amazing - gives a beautiful airbrushed look and doesn't have talc in it etc etc. I'd highly recommend (and I bought it because it was highly recommended to me by several others - so seems like its a good one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )_

 

I agree, I use this as my everyday makeup for work and when I don't feel like using liquid foundation. I use the loose mmu foundation daily but it does come in a liquid version too which I also bought. Both types lay down a medium to full coverage depending on how you build it. The loose powder gives an air brush quality when buffed on. It comes with a small kabuki brush but it's hard and sucks. I use the one quo makes.. it's flat on top and made of goat hair. I definitely reccommend this product!


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 27, 2009)

i love revlon colorstays mineral line. the bronzer and blush are sooo nice too.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Oct 2, 2009)

I love the Neutrogena one. It is sheer, it's like a powder version of tinted moisturizer and the compact has more coverage than the loose powder that comes with the brush applicator. I like it because it blends into my skin well and lasts all day.


----------



## jama1 (Feb 17, 2011)

I've done a lot of research on mineral makeup.  Many of the brands are not truly "minerals".  They have artificial ingredients, parabens, etc (the same ingredients in regular makeup).  So, I guess it depends on why you are looking to buy it.  If you want it because it is more natural, look at the ingredients.  Most of the cheaper drug store brands are not all natural (which is why they can sell them for so cheap).  Even brands like MAC (gasp!) and Laura Mercier have parabens in them..

  	I tried a line called Christopher Drummond Beauty.  It is wonderful.  They promise to be 100% natural, organic and Vegan!  Very cool....I think it is possibly the best foundation and concealer I have ever used.  Seriously.

  	Anyway, look at the ingredients.  Again, if you are looking for an all natural makeup, you probably won't find it at the drug store!!!


----------



## prochmains (Mar 26, 2011)

I think there is some problems in using the mineral make up.I suggest you that Throw out any cosmetic or mineral makeup product that's over 1 year or staph infection may take over on your skin.Don't share makeup, cosmetics, skin care, or brushes with anyone, even a family member or friend.Wash foundation or other makeup brushes after each use.Don't purchase used cosmetics from auction sites.​ ​ dermal filler training | botox courses | botox cme​


----------

